# Half price admission to the aquarium for low income earners (and other perks)



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all -it may have been posted before, but the City of Vancouver has a something called the "Leisure Access Card", and having it entitles you to discounts at a few places, including half off admission at the Aquarium.
You have to fill out a form and send in a few papers, but once you do you get:

(from the City of Vancouver website)
*
Free Admission to:*
Swimming and ice skating sessions
Use of skates during public skating sessions

*50% discount on:*
Regular adult admission prices at fitness centres and on adult Flexipasses (the length of the flexipass cannot exceed the expiry date of the Leisure Access Card)
Group swimming lessons
Group skating lessons and skate rentals
Racquet and squash court admission
Stanley Park Miniature Railway
Bloedel Conservatory
*Vancouver Aquarium*
VanDusen Botanical Garden
Pitch & Putt Golf Courses and club rental
Stanley Park Horse-Drawn Tours 
*
$2 discount at:*
Dr. Sun Yat-Sen Classical Garden
HR MacMillan Space Centre
Vancouver Maritime Museum

...but only for low income earners.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Guess I should just quit my job instead of paying $150-200 a month for swimming lessons, ice skating lessons and the $500-$1000 a year I get sucked into spending on going to aquarium and other over priced locations mentioned above


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Guess I should just quit my job instead of paying $150-200 a month for swimming lessons, ice skating lessons and the $500-$1000 a year I get sucked into spending on going to aquarium and other over priced locations mentioned above


 Try living on low income for a while. You might soon gain a new appreciation of the things your job allows you access to. Why begrudge low income people a little enjoyment? Most can't afford many of the activities listed anyway, even at half price.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

TomC said:


> Try living on low income for a while. You might soon gain a new appreciation of the things your job allows you access to. Why begrudge low income people a little enjoyment? Most can't afford many of the activities listed anyway, even at half price.


I have tried it. I was 19, supported a family of 5 by myself working in a convenience store until I smartened up, got married moved out and started a family of my own. Ok maybe that wasn't smartening up...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure...quit..then you'd also get free medical , low cost housing if ever available...or cram a
Whole family into a one
Bedroom apartment , go to the food bank, buy your clothes at Salvation Army etc. no extra cash. ..but heh free swimming and skating! 
They have that so the low income
Children can do some activities instead
Of hanging around and
Making their own not as good activities. 
Or
Sitting in front if the tv or video games and eventually becoming obese diabetics and another expense for the medical system. Giving cheap skating is cheaper for the government.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

April said:


> Sure...quit..then you'd also get free medical , low cost housing if ever available...or cram a
> Whole family into a one
> Bedroom apartment , go to the food bank, buy your clothes at Salvation Army etc. no extra cash. ..but heh free swimming and skating!
> They have that so the low income
> ...


I honestly wish it was just cheap skating that "low income" people get the benefit. I've worked in many places where "low income" people have it better off then people who don't fall under that term especially since a handful of them just know how to work the system to their advantage and shouldn't qualify. I would love to have my childrens $800+ dental anesthesiologist written off that insurance doesn't cover that is given for free for "low income" people or even better, the whole dental bills they can qualify for! I could point out a huge amount of things that people can take advantage to that with all the free stuff they would get would put them on par with what I make in a year...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't believe the OP was commenting on how fitting it is that low income earners get these perks, just that they are available. Without knowing each case of how low income people got there, I don't believe it's constructive to paint with a broad brush everyone who needs social aid. As posted above, a "handful" are the culprits, so why punish everyone else?


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

eep! I seem to have ignited something! Sorry! All I wanted to do was let people know about the program.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Government has done a wonderful job at lowering "low income" qualification to the point where its rather the lazy (or addicted), disabled or mismanaged retirement that qualify for it. With 2 of those classifications rather silent and not media focused, the income earners become resentful to those receiving the benefits rather than demanding the benefits actually reach the people trying to contribute to society. With that resentment so high, the government can easily convince people that allowing more people to get the perks will just create more of "those" people rather than the truth, a greater percentage of people very briefly using these benefits as they should be needed. The EI system itself is not enough, theres a level missing between EI and Welfare for those who struggle with unstable employment causing them to not qualify for either, despite living below poverty levels. Been there a few times, Work hard for a year, laid off, benefits run out, bills pile up and savings dry up, don't qualify for anything because of the past year of solid work, then when i get back on a job, i work until i just manage to save a little and get past debt paid off, then lay off, repeat. Oh its a wonderful cycle, especially for a family who responsibly shops and cooks almost every night from fresh goods, not prepackaged.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

> The EI system itself is not enough, theres a level missing between EI and Welfare for those who struggle with unstable employment causing them to not qualify for either, despite living below poverty levels. Been there a few times, Work hard for a year, laid off, benefits run out, bills pile up and savings dry up, don't qualify for anything because of the past year of solid work, then when i get back on a job, i work until i just manage to save a little and get past debt paid off, then lay off, repeat. Oh its a wonderful cycle, especially for a family who responsibly shops and cooks almost every night from fresh goods, not prepackaged.


After being in Kelowna and looking for work for 8 months, I finally found full time employment during the summer months (for not much more than minimum wage, mind you). When my sister became terminally ill I made the choice to leave my job so I could be with her in her last few days. It was a tough choice to made, and I do not regret it and would never change it.

Here's the kicker - I did not work enough hours to qualify for EI afterwards. I applied for income assistance. I am going to explain the application process for that.

1. Apply online for an estimate. Takes forever to fill in. When you're done, it says someone will call you at the provided number within 1-2 business days.
2. 2 weeks later, someone calls my cell from a blocked number. Wary, I don't answer it. Turns out it was Income Assistance calling me. I call their number, "Sorry you will have to wait for them to call again".
3. Fast forward another week, I finally get the second call. The lady was very snarky with me and told me that NOW I needed to start a detailed 5 week work search. You have to do 5 "things" a day to prove you are looking for a job. Look at 5 different job boards, send out 5 resumes, do 5 interviews, whatever. For FIVE WEEKS. I was already doing it for the other 3 weeks I was waiting for them, but I didn't go writing down every single little thing I did. When that's done, I have to take it to the Income Assistance office and drop it off.
4. 5 weeks later, I head to the office to drop off my work search. I get there and there is a line up out the door. After standing outside in the rain for 2 hours, I find out that was "Welfare Wednesdays" and all the people were there to pick up their checks. Bad day to go. I finally get called up to a station and, again, get stuck with a very snarky woman. She takes my resume and work search and tells me I can go now. That's it. They made me sit there for 2 hours to drop off some papers.
5. Another 2 weeks later I get a phone call from a NICE woman for once. Unfortunately, she tells me that after reviewing my file I do not have a claim. I had the choice to still push it through and wait another 2 weeks for a response, but "in her 15 years of working here she had never seen a case like this pass" so I just dropped it there to avoid further agony.

So here's the reason I got denied after 2 months of waiting. I live with my boyfriend in Kelowna. Said boyfriend is a US citizen. He is not even a PR. He is here on a yearly study permit, going to school full time. He gets about $650 from his parents a month to cover rent and food. I got denied income assistance because I told them about his income. I was eligible for the assistance, but because he was not a citizen, he wasn't. So instead of completely excluding him from the application at all, they figured HIS income into mine. They only allow $600 per person. SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS PER MONTH for someone to live on. Since my boyfriend was getting more than that, they outright denied me. Yes, they think TWO PEOPLE can live on $650 a month. I'd like to know where they got that figure from cause I wanna move there!! :lol:

Needless to say I am stuck in the same perpetual cycle. Can't find stable enough employment (especially in Kelowna where workers are disposable commodities) to make a living, can't get enough hours in before they fire you/lay you off to qualify for EI, and then when you're jobless and screwed and living on your savings account, you get denied the little boost you need before you find work again because you aren't completely homeless/disabled beyond being able to work at all. I would be *SO GRATEFUL* if Kelowna had some kind of program like this. But no. I have to pay $8.50 every time I want to go for a swim here!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been to that point in life at a young age that you know if you don't get that half hour of work at minimum wage its the difference between being on the street or not and that was with working 60-70 hours a week, and I was a "child" in that family I supported to top it of. Out of everything I've learned through my life so far I learned the most in that half year. Ultimately don't rely on hand outs or others and do things yourself and you'll get through this chaotic thing we call life rather well. If you're able bodied, you should have no reason to be assistance for more then a short amount of time and that is exactly what things like EI were originally designed for, but unfortunately have become a complete joke.

Now, if you've got a disability, that is a different story, I've met people on cpp disability who can do more then I can! I've also met those on it who are unable to do anything because of major mobility issues and so on. This again is people taking advantage of things intended to help those who its supposed to which in the end messes the benefits up for those who need it. So those who are scamming the system this way are actually hitting it twice.

There are huge portions of certain industries that rely on workers taking cash under the table, who then become low income earners due to the t4 showing almost no income or only reporting a small fraction of their income. I feel wonderful everyday that I wake up, go to work, and pay for them to benefit in so many ways.

People need to regain some pride these days which is lacking greatly with most people. Pride can be a good thing in small amounts. Before all these "benefits", you either made it, or you died. I still remember the stories of my grandmother talking about as a child people would come to the door asking if there was any work that could be done for a simple bowl of soup and they would refuse to take the handout until they had completed the task. We need to find a balance between a society that is becoming accustomed to being given something for nothing and one of years past.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, my hubby is what is called a PWB a person with a disability. And I suffer from an illness that has good days and bad. If i could jump up and say, hey it's a good day, let me work. I would. Trust me. Just because you see people on cpp disability "do" more then you, do you see the price they pay aferwards. My hubby sometimes tries to have a life outside the home and he can sometimes do it. But there is a fall out after wards of extreme horrible pain. He usually has to take extra medications to do what others might wonder why he's considered disabled. The mind tells him he can do it, unfortunatley his body often rebels. If it wasn't for being able to go to the gym a few times a week from our hand out of a leisure pass, he'd go nuts. I agree, there are many people that will take advantage of the programs. Do some people take advantage of the programs, sure. But, I believe it does more help then harm. There are lots of kids out there that didn't ask to be born into poverty and these programs give them the opportunity to be involved in things they couldn't otherwise. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I think it is a nice thing that the government is trying to make healthy activities more accessable to children whose family would otherwise not be able to afford them. I would feel very sad if I meet a child who has never been to the aquarium or try ice skating. I am glad to help out if some of my tax money is spent toward helping them. Proverty is not always due to laziness and the children of poor parents still deserve to enjoy life. They could grow up to be very successful and contributing members of our society. This program can help them and really does not cost that much. 
77 bus girl you have done nothing wrong by posting this. Kudo to you for trying to help.  This is a fish forum for hobbists and there should never be so much negative energy.
Since you are new here, fyi, you have a choice to put certain people on your ignore list if you do not like to read their posts for whatever reason. 
Cheers.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Fish Rookie! 

People are entitled to their own opinion, it's what makes life interesting.  
I just hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> Thanks Fish Rookie!
> 
> People are entitled to their own opinion, it's what makes life interesting.
> I just hope I didn't offend anyone.


No one offended at all I don't think, if anyone is they should remove themselves from the bubble they are in and go outside to experience the world. Differing opinions is natural. Neven's post regarding views of people towards things was very accurate. Also if someone feels they need to ignore someone because their opinion differs, maybe they should just put a blind fold and ear plugs in and hope for the best in life. I stand by what I say, at times maybe not the view of the majority but I don't have to edit every post I make to hide things like some people. Thanks Fish Rookie if you can see this =)

Sure there are a people who would benefit from this, but there is a lot of people who are scamming the system. I bet you if there was a poll everyone on this forum knows someone who is considered low income only because they are scamming the system and are able to take advantage of stuff that people who make over the "low income" thresh hold even if its by a $1 aren't entitled to. Even if it were say something like 5%, thats 5% of every tax payers $ that is being wasted.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I totally agree. For every system, there will be people who 'work it'. 

Like the guy who was caught pumping gas at a second job while he was punched in at his other job. His boss stopped in to get gas while on his way to do a spot check at the site (where he worked alone) and couldn't fire the guy because it was his first offense, and the union dictated a three strike rule. hah. 

But for every lazy jerk with a 'secure' union job, there are guys who work twice as hard as needed. And for every scammer stealing from the government coffers, there's the family who just cant catch a break, no matter how hard they try.

Such is life, and most of us stumble along trying our best. Some times succeeding, sometimes failing miserably.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I am union and my job is far from secure. Bend over backwards and let the employer stiff you means i can likely keep working more steady (to an extent), but if they still need to let someone go you are gone anyways, despite how much overtime you weren't paid or lunch breaks skipped. Come to work to work, go by the book, you do fine, stay to the end of a job, if there's other sites that need men, then you keep working, if not back to the hall with no hurt feelings. If you are lazy, you are lucky to get a couple weeks in then back to the union hall, unless the company is only after bodies to fill up their man hours. Reason why i say a couple weeks they last, is because sometimes people are off the tools for extended periods and people have different things they are slow or fast at, once they figure out they are useless and lazy, they are usually gone within the week. Being union doesn't mean you are lazy, it means you have much more stable benefits and a few more minor protections. As for lazy people who work the system, it is illegal to boot them once they are past their probation period, doing such would equal a massive lawsuit (often funded through competing parties), once they are in we are stuck with them. Atleast they pay for it in the end by having reduced pension contributions from extended periods of unemployment, or have to travel to keep working as they trash their own reputation with local companies.

To amend a union constitution to include provisions that target the lazy specifically often has many more ramifications that get abused, its been looked at and implemented by several unions and it just ended up watering down workers rights. I've worked on several mega projects and you figure just how little a percentage there is of actual lazy people, more often than not there's issues in planning and management that make the people stand around on projects that size. Nothing is worse than having to spend 4 hours doing 2 hours of work because someone two levels above your foreman screwed up, makes the day drag and takes a toll on peoples pride in their work. You don't see that in the small and medium sized projects at least, there's always something else to find to do that has to be done anyways.

Just because someone in a union job on avg makes more money/better benefits (than non union counterparts) and not have to run at work and take abuse, doesn't make them lazy. Often times we get villainized for others having poor working conditions. And yes i know, you see city workers digging a hole and its 3 guys watching 1 guy dig, but remember that still happens now despite much of that work being outsourced to the open shop private sector.


----------



## bbqbetta (Aug 19, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Guess I should just quit my job instead of paying $150-200 a month for swimming lessons, ice skating lessons and the $500-$1000 a year I get sucked into spending on going to aquarium and other over priced locations mentioned above


Sounds like a good idea!! I'll see you on Wednesday cheque days!! Or as we like to call it, Wednesday weed days  it makes you less bitter about life.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

neven said:


> I am union and my job is far from secure. Bend over backwards and let the employer stiff you means i can likely keep working more steady (to an extent), but if they still need to let someone go you are gone anyways, despite how much overtime you weren't paid or lunch breaks skipped. Come to work to work, go by the book, you do fine, stay to the end of a job, if there's other sites that need men, then you keep working, if not back to the hall with no hurt feelings. If you are lazy, you are lucky to get a couple weeks in then back to the union hall, unless the company is only after bodies to fill up their man hours. Reason why i say a couple weeks they last, is because sometimes people are off the tools for extended periods and people have different things they are slow or fast at, once they figure out they are useless and lazy, they are usually gone within the week. Being union doesn't mean you are lazy, it means you have much more stable benefits and a few more minor protections. As for lazy people who work the system, it is illegal to boot them once they are past their probation period, doing such would equal a massive lawsuit (often funded through competing parties), once they are in we are stuck with them. Atleast they pay for it in the end by having reduced pension contributions from extended periods of unemployment, or have to travel to keep working as they trash their own reputation with local companies.
> 
> To amend a union constitution to include provisions that target the lazy specifically often has many more ramifications that get abused, its been looked at and implemented by several unions and it just ended up watering down workers rights. I've worked on several mega projects and you figure just how little a percentage there is of actual lazy people, more often than not there's issues in planning and management that make the people stand around on projects that size. Nothing is worse than having to spend 4 hours doing 2 hours of work because someone two levels above your foreman screwed up, makes the day drag and takes a toll on peoples pride in their work. You don't see that in the small and medium sized projects at least, there's always something else to find to do that has to be done anyways.
> 
> Just because someone in a union job on avg makes more money/better benefits (than non union counterparts) and not have to run at work and take abuse, doesn't make them lazy. Often times we get villainized for others having poor working conditions. And yes i know, you see city workers digging a hole and its 3 guys watching 1 guy dig, but remember that still happens now despite much of that work being outsourced to the open shop private sector.


Unions are sometimes easier to get rid of someone then a non-unionized job! They have there benefits, and there downfalls, and unfortunately due to people who work the union system like those who work the "low income" system all of them get a bad name! To simplify it with union all the employer has to do sometimes is take away a portion of a persons duties at work saying they are over loaded, and then a while later say their isn't enough work for the person and give them a end date or give them a opportunity to move into a non-union job on a contract, once contract is up... so is the persons job =) I will honestly say I've probably got more lazy people where I work in a non-union environment who can't be fired easily as they just do enough not to get fired and don't screw up majorly then my wife who works in a union job.

bbqbetta, I would prefer to find a doctor who'll write me a form up saying that my constant back pain from falling through a floor last year makes me unable to function and focus in job roles and prescribe the medical stuff so I wouldn't have to work as well... actually wait, I prefer to do something productive and that I ultimately enjoy doing instead of milking the system, especially since being productive allows me to provide maybe not the best and everything for my kids which is a lot more then I had during my own childhood =)


----------



## bbqbetta (Aug 19, 2012)

bbqbetta, I would prefer to find a doctor who'll write me a form up saying that my constant back pain from falling through a floor last year makes me unable to function and focus in job roles and prescribe the medical stuff so I wouldn't have to work as well... actually wait, I prefer to do something productive and that I ultimately enjoy doing instead of milking the system, especially since being productive allows me to provide maybe not the best and everything for my kids which is a lot more then I had during my own childhood =)[/QUOTE]

Cheers to you being a provider to your kids, being a dad is not easy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

